# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  FAQ Windows7

## Sanych

F.A.Q. (акроним от англ. Frequently Asked Question(s) — часто задаваемые вопросы, произносится «фак», «фэк», «факу», «фэкс», «эф-эй-кью», «эй,фак ю») — собрание часто задаваемых вопросов по какой-либо теме и ответов на них. 

Скрытые возможности, хитрости и прочие примочки по Windows7.

Общий справочник по Windows7 можно скачать тут - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Удаляем личные данные без возможности восстановления, используя встроенную утилиту Windows 7*

В жизни каждого пользователя может случится ситуация, когда захочется стереть файл или папку, да так, чтобы её никто не смог восстановить. Традиционно, многие используют сторонний софт, а вот про то, что в Windows 7 можно обойтись встроенными средствами, знают далеко не все.
В состав Windows NT (а Windows 7 - это NT 6.1) на протяжении уже нескольких лет входит утилита командной строки cipher.exe, используемая для обслуживания EFS (Encrypted File System, шифрованной файловой системы) - функциональности, предшествующей появлению Bitlocker. EFS, как известно, впервые появилась в Windows 2000.
В Windows 7 утилита cipher.exe обзавелась дополнительным ключом /W:





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Чтобы затереть навсегда содержимое папки, достаточно выполнить:


```
cipher /w x:\folder
```

Место, занимаемое содержимым папки, будет перезаписано нулями, потом единицами, а после этого - набором случайных символов в каждом секторе. Это гарантирует, что затертые данные восстановить будет нельзя.

Со слов Microsoft, этот ключ был добавлен для полной очистки пустых папок и разделов жесткого диска (я полагаю, читатель в курсе, что файлы в Windows на самом деле не удаляются, просто место, где они располагаются, помечается доступным под запись).

Что ж, это отличный способ навсегда удалить данные без использования сторонних приложений. Соблюдайте осторожность и не используйте утилиту cipher на дисках с ценными данными. Мало ли чего можно случайно натворить.

Статья с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Чем отличаются спящий режим, гибернация и гибридный спящий режим?*

*Спящий режим* - это режим пониженного потребления электроэнергии, который позволяет быстро возобновить работу в режиме обычного потребления энергии (обычно, в течение нескольких секунд) по требованию пользователя. Перевод компьютера в спящий режим напоминает нажатие кнопки «Пауза» на проигрывателе DVD: компьютер немедленно останавливает все операции и в любой момент готов к продолжению работы.

*Режим гибернации* - это режим пониженного потребления электроэнергии, разработанный в первую очередь для ноутбуков. При переходе в спящий режим все открытые документы и параметры сохраняются в памяти, и компьютер переходит в режим пониженного потребления электроэнергии, а при переходе в режим гибернации все открытые документы и программы сохраняются на жестком диске в файле hiberfil.sys, и затем компьютер выключается. Из всех энергосберегающих режимов, используемых в ОС Windows, для поддержания режима гибернации требуется наименьшее количество электроэнергии. Если в течение длительного промежутка времени не планируется использовать ноутбук и нет возможности подзарядить батарею, рекомендуется перевести ноутбук в режим гибернации.

*Гибридный спящий режим* - это режим, который разработан преимущественно для настольных компьютеров. Гибридный спящий режим сочетает в себе спящий режим и режим гибернации, поскольку все открытые документы и программы сохраняются в памяти и на жестком диске и компьютер переводится в режим пониженного потребления электроэнергии. При неожиданном сбое питания операционная система Windows может легко восстановить данные с диска. Если гибридный спящий режим включен, переход в спящий режим автоматически переводит компьютер в гибридный спящий режим. На настольных компьютерах гибридный спящий режим обычно включен по умолчанию.

*Как перевести компьютер в один из режимов?*

Пуск ---> щелкните по стрелке рядом с кнопкой "Завершение работы" и выберите нужный режим:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Если в настройках электропитания разрешен гибридный спящий режим, то при выборе пункта "сон" компьютер будет переводиться в гибридный спящий режим, а не в обычный режим сна.
Выбрать, какой из пунктов будет отображаться по умолчанию тоже очень просто - щелкните правой клавишей мыши по кнопке или по свободной части рядом и нажмите "свойства". Выберите в меню "Действие кнопки питания" нужный пункт. В картинках описано здесь.
Как вывести компьютер из сна или гибернации?

На большинстве компьютеров для возобновления работы надо нажать кнопку включения питания. Но т.к. все компьютеры разные, способы возобновления работы могут тоже отличаться. Для перевода компьютера в обычный режим работы, возможно, потребуется нажать любую клавишу на клавиатуре, нажать кнопку мыши или открыть крышку ноутбука.

*Почему в меню завершения работы отсутствует команда "сон" или "гибернация"?*

Команда "гибернация" может не отображаться, если включён гибридный спящий режим в настройках электропитания. Выключите его, поскольку вместе с гибернацией он не работает.

Видеокарта не поддерживает спящий режим. Обновите драйвер видеокарты.

Данные режимы отключены в BIOS компьютера. Перезагрузите компьютер и войдите в BIOS (клавиша Del или F2, как правило), в настройках питания включите их. Поскольку версии BIOS практически на всех компьютерах отличаются, читайте более подробно о включении этих режимов в инструкции к компьютеру (материнской плате) или на сайте производителя. Чтобы проверить поддержку спящих режимов компьютером, нажмите Пуск ---> в окне поиска наберите cmd и нажмите Enter. В открывшемся окне выполните команду:


```
powercfg /a
```

Некоторые предыдущие версии BIOS не поддерживают интерфейс ACPI, поэтому компьютеры не могут успешно переходить в дополнительные режимы питания. В данном случае необходимо обновить BIOS компьютера.

*Я не использую гибернацию, как её выключить, чтобы удалился файл hiberfil.sys? Как включить гибернацию?*

В скрытый файл hiberfil.sys (в корне системного диска) сбрасывается копия оперативной памяти при уходе в гибернацию.
Чтобы выключить гибернацию, запустите командную строку с правами администратора и выполните:


```
powercfg /h off
```

или


```
powercfg /h on
```

----------


## Sanych

*Как запустить командную строку (cmd.exe) с правами администратора*

Для запуска командной строки (cmd.exe) сделайте следующее:Нажмите Пуск и в поле поиска введите cmdНа найденном файле нажмите правую клавишу мыши и выберите в контекстном меню пункт "Запуск от имени администратора"
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Обратите внимание, что заголовок окна командной строки выглядит по разному, в зависимости от того, с какими привилегиями она была запущена.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Как скрыть учетную запись пользователя в экране приветствия*

Для того чтобы скрыть учетную запись в экране приветствия необходимо в реестре, в разделе


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
```

создать подраздел с именем SpecialAccounts, а в нем еще один с именем UserList.
Затем в разделе UserList создайте параметр типа REG_DWORD с именем равным имени учетной записи, которую необходимо скрыть и со значением равным 0 (ноль), соответственно для отображения этой учетной записи в экране приветствия значение параметра нужно будет установить 1 (один) или удалить параметр.

Также можете текст кода скопировать в текстовый файл, исправить имя параметра ("User") на имя учетной записи, которую хотите скрыть, сохранить файл, присвоить ему расширение *.reg и запустить полученный файл, согласившись с внесением изменений в реестр.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\SpecialAccounts\UserList]
"Blast"=dword:00000000
```

Учтите, что вместе со скрытием учетной записи в экране приветствия также эта учетная запись будет скрыта и из апплета "Учетные записи пользователей" в Панели управления.

Конечно управлять учетной записью (настраивать) вы сможете из оснастки "Локальные пользователи и группы", которую можно открыть через Пуск - Выполнить - lusrmgr.msc, а так же в классическом управлении учетными записями пользователей: Пуск - Выполнить - control userpasswords2

Внимание! Если вы включите, отключенную по умолчанию, встроенную учетную запись Администратор и затем скроете ее со страницы приветствия используя данный способ, то вы не сможете выполнить вход в систему от имени этой учетной записи. Более того, в случае если у вас включен контроль учетных записей (UAC), вы не сможете выбрать подтверждение действия и, как следствие, не сможете ни редактор реестра открыть ни апплеты панели управления.

----------


## Sanych

*Как включить встроенную учетную запись Администратор в Windows 7*

В Windows 7 встроенная учетная запись Администратор отключена по умолчанию, исключением может быть только если при переходе с Windows Vista система Windows 7 определяет, что встроенная учетная запись администратора является активной учетной записью локального администратора. В этом случае Windows 7 оставляет встроенную учетную запись администратора включенной.
Не рекомендуется использовать встроенную учетную запись Администратор для выполнения ежедневных задач. Это снижает уровень безопасности системы.

Для включения встроенной учетной записи Администратор используйте команду


```
net user Администратор /active:yes
```

Примечание. В системе с английской локализацией встроенная учетная запись администратора называется Administrator.

Команду необходимо выполнять в командной строке с повышенными правами пользователя. Для этого нажмите кнопку Пуск, выберите пункт Стандартные, щелкните правой кнопкой мыши ярлык командной строки и выберите пункт Запуск от имени администратора.

----------


## Sanych

*При установке Windows 7 второй системой в ней не виден диск первой ОС*

При установке Windows 7 второй системой на компьютер, где установлена другая ОС Windows (Vista или XP), диску (тому), на котором установлена предыдущая ОС не присваивается буква.

Для его отображения вы можете назначить букву диска вручную.

Нажмите кнопку Пуск, в строке поиска напишите diskmgmt.msc и нажмите Ввод

В списке дисков выберите том без буквы, нажмите правую клавишу мыши и выберите в контекстном меню Изменить букву диска или путь к диску, после чего присвойте диску букву.

----------


## Sanych

*Запускаем Центр мобильности Windows 7 на настольном компьютере*

В составе Windows 7 имеется программа Центр мобильности Windows (mblctr.exe). Данная программа предназначена для мобильных компьютеров - лэптопов, ноутбуков, планшетных компьютеров. Если вы попытаетесь запустить ее на настольном компьютере, то увидете диалоговое окно с предупреждением.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Тем не менее, вы можете обойти данный запрет при помощи реестра. Создайте сначала раздел


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MobilePC\MobilityCenter
```

Далее создайте в нем параметр DWORD RunOnDesktop, которому нужно присвоить значение 1.
Теперь, если наберете в поисковой строке кнопки Пуск mblctr.exe, то у вас запустится Центр мобильности Windows
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Автоматическая очистка файла подкачки при завершении работы Windows 7*

*Виртуальная память* - это сочетание памяти ОЗУ и временного хранилища на жестком диске. Если памяти ОЗУ недостаточно, данные из оперативной памяти помещаются в хранилище, которое называется файлом подкачки. 

Перемещение данных в файл подкачки и из него освобождает достаточно оперативной памяти для выполнения операции

*Вот что советует по этому поводу Microsoft:*
"Поддержка виртуальной памяти использует файл подкачки системы для выгрузки страниц памяти на диск, когда они не используются. Во время работы системы файл подкачки открыт операционной системой в монопольном режиме и хорошо защищен. Однако если система настроена так, что допускает загрузку других операционных систем, необходимо убедиться, что при завершении работы системы выполняется очистка ее файла подкачки. Это гарантирует, что уязвимые сведения из памяти процессов, которые могли попасть в файл подкачки, не станут доступны пользователям, получившим прямой несанкционированный доступ к этому файлу."

*Чтобы включить очистку файла подкачки при выходе*, необходимо иметь права Администратора и выполнить следующие действия:

Пуск - Панель управления - Администрирование - Локальная политика безопасности, или Пуск - Выполнить и вести команду *secpol.msc*

Откроется окно "Локальная политика безопасности"

Открываем Локальные политики - Параметры безопасности.

В правой половине окна находим параметр Завершение работы: очистка файла подкачки виртуальной памяти

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Два раза кликаем на параметре или открываем свойства - правый клик на параметре - Свойства.

Меняем значение параметра на Включен, Применить и ОК

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Включение этой опции замедляет выключение компьютера.*

----------


## Sanych

*Как уменьшить-увеличить размер иконок рабочего стола?*

Вот такая прикольная маленькая опция:

Нажимаем клавишу Ctrl и вращаем колесико мышки.

----------


## Sanych

*Ускорение выключения компьютера.*

Если Вам кажется, что компьютер долго выключается, то можно ускорить этот процесс изменив задержку перед выключением. Открываем редактор реестра - Пуск – Выполнить – regedit - Правка - Найти. Забиваем туда значение - *WaitToKillServiceTimeout* и после нахождения меняем его например на 500 (по умолчанию значение 12000).

----------


## Sanych

Для проверки номера сборки нажмите клавиши Win + R и введите winver

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

